# [OT]Quale provider ?

## f0llia

Ciao a tutti,

scusate l'ot, ho gia controllato i vari alice.it, libero.it, tiscali.it ecc,

ma vorrei avere consigli/informazioni/esperienze riguardo alla fornitura di connettività adsl ..

Io avrei intenzione di attivare una nuova linea ADSL nella mia nuova casa, magari che comprenda anche i servizi voce..

voi che mi consigliate? 

PS: Fastweb purtroppo non copre ancora la mia zona..

Tnx  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> scusate l'ot, ho gia controllato i vari alice.it, libero.it, tiscali.it ecc,
> 
> ma vorrei avere consigli/informazioni/esperienze riguardo alla fornitura di connettività adsl ..
> ...

 

ngi http://internet.ngi.it/ , aruba http://adsl.aruba.it/

anche solo linea dati... io uso ngi.. ciao

----------

## salade

[semi-spam]

Per motivi fondamentalmente personali ti consiglio MNetwork (www.mnetwork.it)

Ha i prezzi sopra la media, ma la qualità è decisamente più elevata  :Wink: 

[/semi-spam]

----------

## f0llia

 *salade wrote:*   

> [semi-spam]
> 
> Per motivi fondamentalmente personali ti consiglio MNetwork (www.mnetwork.it)
> 
> Ha i prezzi sopra la media, ma la qualità è decisamente più elevata 
> ...

 

Tnx, 

Non trovo un pagina con le offerte ADSL.. devo mandare un mail per prezzi/offerte?

----------

## salade

strano...

Cmq il link è questo: http://www.mnetwork.it/page.php?p=adsl

 :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

 *salade wrote:*   

> strano...
> 
> Cmq il link è questo: http://www.mnetwork.it/page.php?p=adsl
> 
> 

 

Io ho solo i collegamenti per: forum, rent, webservice, voicechat, bnc e staff  :Smile: 

Grazie per il link  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *salade wrote:*   

> [semi-spam]
> 
> Per motivi fondamentalmente personali ti consiglio MNetwork (www.mnetwork.it)
> 
> Ha i prezzi sopra la media, ma la qualità è decisamente più elevata 
> ...

 

per qualità elevata cosa intendi? specifica cosa ti danno in più....  :Wink: 

Per caso hanno un minimo di banda garantita?

----------

## oRDeX

io non scorderei NGI www.ngi.it.

Un provider ben più noto fra i  netgamers che in fatto di prestazioni di certo non viene meno, purtroppo come negli altri casi anche il costo non viene meno...io ho festeggiato proprio ieri le 1000 ore consecutive di connessione  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *neryo wrote:*   

> per qualità elevata cosa intendi? specifica cosa ti danno in più.... 
> 
> Per caso hanno un minimo di banda garantita?

 

Penso si riferisse soprattutto alla latenza visto che si tratta di un servizio nato per videogiocatori online (da quanto deduco dal sito)

 :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> io non scorderei NGI www.ngi.it

 

Difatti è stato il primo provider citato da neryo  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Ciao bello!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## salade

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per qualità elevata cosa intendi? specifica cosa ti danno in più.... 
> 
> Per caso hanno un minimo di banda garantita?

 

Nel senso che non puntano ad avere il prezzo più basso del mercato, ma una migliore qualità della linea (buona velocità e bassa latenza [ping]), con supporto tecnico competente e disponibile (ci ho lavorato pure io :p )

----------

## f0llia

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> io non scorderei NGI www.ngi.it.

 

Non lo scordo  :Very Happy: ...

Restando tra provider piu "popolari" (passatemi la definizione.  :Razz: ) tipo tiscali, telecom ecc... che c'e di "decente" ?

Il meno peggio tra quelli chi potrebbe essere ?  :Razz: 

----------

## salade

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Restando tra provider piu "popolari" (passatemi la definizione. ) tipo tiscali, telecom ecc... che c'e di "decente" ?
> 
> Il meno peggio tra quelli chi potrebbe essere ? 

 

...secondo me devi avere molto c**o  :Wink: 

c'è chi si trova benissimo con Alice, chi con Wind/Infostrada, chi con Tiscali... Ma è verissimo anche il contrario.

Ti posso passare solo la mia esperienza personale:

Ho da due anni una linea Wind Infostrada ora 1280/256 e devo dire che non ho mai problemi... E' sempre stabilissima  :Wink: 

----------

## Lestaat

Io ti consiglio www.mclink.it

prezzi decorosi, supporto tecnico competente DAVVERO.

Io l'ho preso perchè quando ho chiamato per avere informazioni quando sentito la parola "linux" mi hanno risposto "Attenda che le passo il servizio assistenza Linux".

Non so se mi spiego...visto quello che accade con gli altri!!

c'è anche

www.cheapnet.it

oppure

Bbit, di cui non ricordo l'indirizzo

Perchè rimanere con quelli più "popolari" se gli altri sono meglio, sono ovunque e costano meno?

----------

## Danilo

 *salade wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...secondo me devi avere molto c**o 
> 
> c'è chi si trova benissimo con Alice, chi con Wind/Infostrada, chi con Tiscali... Ma è verissimo anche il contrario.
> ...

 

Idem per tele2, a parte un  fuori linea a marzo 2004 per 10 giorni. :Evil or Very Mad: 

Comunque tele2, quando controllai sempre nel 2004, aveva un alto tempo di latenza.

Qualunque traceroute prima di uscire dalla rete logica tele2 passava per il nord europa. Adesso sembra abbiano sistemato almeno per l'Italia 

Ultima chicca: ho chiesto il downgrade alla tariffa a 19 euro e mi hanno chiesto 46 euro per il passaggio. Stamani ho fatto disdetta e probabilmente rifaro' il contratto con loro.  :Twisted Evil: 

 ---- EDIT -----

L'assistenza e' scadente come le altre e dipende molto dalla competenza personale di chi trovi.

----------

## Danilo

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perchè rimanere con quelli più "popolari" se gli altri sono meglio, sono ovunque e costano meno?

 

Non mi sembra che mclink e cheapnet sono meno costosi... Che siano di maggior qualita' ok, ma ovviamente costa qualcosina...

Ovviamente dipende da cosa si cerca: per me la 640x256 e' sufficiente e qualla sta a 19 euro.

Se si cerca una 4 megabit in download e' un altro discorso

----------

## f0llia

Io punterei a qualcosa tipo 2 o 4 Mbit con il servizio voce incluso, in modo da non avere "sorprese" in fatturazione..

Alice Mia mi pare una cosa alquanto contorta: ti portano un loro modem-router wi-fi con un numero telefonico "aggiuntivo" e se chiami da quel numero le telefonate nazionali sono comprese ( nell'opzione voce: +15 )

altrimenti se usi il numero "principale" paghi le telefonate normalmente.. fatto sta che ( stranamente.... :Neutral: ) manco telecom mi sa dire come "isolare" il numero principale per usare l'altro! Basta collegare solo un tel al loro scatolotto? Devo prendere a martellate solo una parte dello scatolotto??! Bah..!  :Smile: 

Ho provato a seguire la pista Tiscali..sembra che offrano un servizio "più semplice" : modem-router loro con voce e un canone per le tel ( 29,95 ADSL 4 Mbit + 19 Servizio voce + 5  noleggio router) il tutto senza canoni e legami con telecom. 

Un'altra cosa: sapete per caso dirmi che router hanno anche il servizio per la voce ? Sembra solo che ci sia un modello della pirelli.. 

Tnx

----------

## Lestaat

 *Danilo wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   
> 
> Perchè rimanere con quelli più "popolari" se gli altri sono meglio, sono ovunque e costano meno? 
> 
> Non mi sembra che mclink e cheapnet sono meno costosi... Che siano di maggior qualita' ok, ma ovviamente costa qualcosina...
> ...

 

sisi....non era riferito a quelli che ho consigiato io...

era un discorso in genere...se ne trovano di molto meno costosi di tiscali o libero...

Per il discorso voce invece okkio perchè tendono tutti a darti il pacchetto completo..(al solito).

Sappi che come per ogni cosa puoi avere la linea abilitata al voip senza dover pagare nessun abbonamento ulteriore con molte compagnie....poi la compagnia che usi per effettuare le chiamate voip è un altro discorso.

mclink ad esempio ti danno solo la linea voip senza servizi voip, devi quindi aprirti un account presso altre società....(tipo skype, per dire il più famoso).

Specifico perchè anche io mi sono ritrovato ad avere un po di confusione dato che quando chiedi del voip c'è chi ti dice "si, il servizio è attivo" intendendo solo che la linea è abilitata al voip, o al contrario "no, non abbiamo servizi voip" anche se la linea è abilitata e intendono solo che non hanno il servizio vero e proprio. 

Da non dimenticare anche che non è opbbligatorio avere un router voip, basta comprare un apparecchio apposito volendo, oppure che ci sono provider che forniscono anche il voip via internet tradizionale tipo il solito skype (anche se la qualità della chiamata ne risente una cifra)

----------

## Danilo

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mclink ad esempio ti danno solo la linea voip senza servizi voip, 

 

In pratica cosa significa?

Se io devo usare skype mi basta una qualunque adsl (a parte il discorso della qualita').

Forse mi e' sfuggito qualcosa di tecnico sul voip: mi spieghi meglio?

Che differenza c'e' tra Skype ed Albacom a parte il fatto che con il primo parli con un computer al posto che con una cornetta?

----------

## Lestaat

 *Danilo wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   
> 
> mclink ad esempio ti danno solo la linea voip senza servizi voip,  
> 
> In pratica cosa significa?
> ...

 

Non sono espertissimo in materia ma se non ho capito male (lol ora metto le mani avanti) il protocollo voip richiede che il provider internet lo fornisca, quindi per avere il protocollo voip direttamente a casa deve fornirtelo il provider (non so se ci siano anche necessità hardware sulla linea).

In alternativa se il provider non lo fornisce puoi abbonarti a compagnie che ti danno la possibilità di fare chiamate direttamente con la linea internet normale, ma questo oltre alla diminuzione della qualità fa si anche che tu non possa usare apparecchiature voip da casa.

Insomma per avere apparecchi voip (router o telefoni che siano) devi avere il protocollo sulla linea altrimenti ti tocca usare il computer per telefonare.

Raga se ho detto fesserie ditemelo subito che mi interessa una cifra per una ricerca.

Grazie

----------

## .:deadhead:.

suggerisco mclink.it : ottima assitenza, ottima offerta tecnica [ogni pacchetto offre di default servizi che non ho visto altrove, quali la possibilità di creare VPN] e professionalità . Non ho mai sentito di reclami di utenti mclink: qualcosa vorrà pur dire  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Non ho mai sentito di reclami di utenti mclink: qualcosa vorrà pur dire 

 

che non hanno utenti e nel giro delle prossime due settimane falliranno  :Wink: 

no, a parte le str***ate io con alice ogni 3 x 2 mi trovo la rete down per qualche minuto e basta che chiamino temporali su milano o si veda qualche lampo all'orizzonte ed il link va giu. onestamente comincio ad averne le scatole piene.

----------

## lavish

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> io con alice ogni 3 x 2 mi trovo la rete down per qualche minuto e basta che chiamino temporali su milano o si veda qualche lampo all'orizzonte ed il link va giu. onestamente comincio ad averne le scatole piene.

 

s/alice/tin.it , per il resto idem.

----------

## Atomikramp

questo è il mio consiglio disinteressato.

Se la tua zona è raggiunta dai contratti ULL/shared access allora lanciati su un provider che offre questi generi di contratti tiscali,wind...

se la tua zona non è coperta in ULL/Shared access allora:

se abiti al nord ( non sono razista ma è un puro fatto statistico ) fai NGI perchè è una linea secondo me di ottima qualità

ma non sottoscrivere il contratto prima di aver verificato che il tuo lotto di banda sia in condizioni buone sul sito http://f5stat.ngi.it

se invece abiti in centro/sud italia allora non fare NGI, perchè i ping salgono notevolmente e la qualità della linea spesso scarseggia.... allora piuttosto punta su alcotec.....

questo discorso vale se ti interessa una linea settata in FAST....

se abiti in una città piuttosto grande, con un'elevata quantità di utenza, puoi fidarti a fare alice 4 mb ( sempre che non ti interessi il settaggio fast )... se abiti in una zona con pochi abbonati alice 4mb non è l'opzione ottimale... perchè stringono i lotti e la banda scarseggia e raggiunge qualità di servizio veramente pietose...

----------

## ka0s

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no, a parte le str***ate io con alice ogni 3 x 2 mi trovo la rete down per qualche minuto e basta che chiamino temporali su milano o si veda qualche lampo all'orizzonte ed il link va giu. onestamente comincio ad averne le scatole piene.

 

ecco questo non l'ho mai capito neanche io... piu che altro non riesco a spiegarmelo... basta che senta qualche tuono in lontananza e la line cade... con alice... ma com'è possibile? a cosa è dovuto?!?  cioè onestamente non me lo spiego...

----------

## Ic3M4n

non so dirtelo nemmeno io, sta di fatto che ho passato dei giorni interi senza linea e l'unico motivo plausibile erano dei lampeggi all'orizzonte. purtroppo per ora la linea rimane così, i miei non vogliono cambiarla e comunque un cambio in "corsa" significa non avere il servizio per almeno un mesetto e non so se ce la farei a resistere così a lungo, però se convinco i miei quelli di alice non mi beccano più.

----------

## f0llia

 *Atomikramp wrote:*   

> questo è il mio consiglio disinteressato.
> 
> Se la tua zona è raggiunta dai contratti ULL/shared access allora lanciati su un provider che offre questi generi di contratti tiscali,wind...
> 
> se la tua zona non è coperta in ULL/Shared access allora:
> ...

 

Io abito in provincia di Brescia..e ngi mi interesserebbe, credo che in coso lo scegliessi starei su una linea da + o - 1 Mbit ( per i costi..).

Per quanto riguarda il servizio VoIP ngi ha Squillo esatto? Qualcuno lo utilizza ?

Per quanto riguarda il fatto dello ULL/Shared non ho ancora verificato la copertura.. ( la verifica dal sito è down da 2 gg  :Neutral: ) ..cmq nel caso fosse coperto anche questa soluzione non mi dispiacerebbe.. con piu o meno 55  / mese avrei una linea 4 Mbit e telefonate nazionali illimitate ( Tiscali ).

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io ho alice e ho avuto problemi solo 2 volte. 

Le offerte di aruba.it le hai viste? sembra interessante quella da 35¤ per una 1280/256 con ip STATICO. Ma non so come sia effettivamente la qualità del servizio

----------

## mrfree

Personalmente trovo interessante l'offerta adsl flat di libero:

4096/256 Kbps a 19,95 euro (fino a giugno o dicembre 2006 a seconda se sei o meno raggiunto dalla rete wind) poi 29,95

considera anche che è in Fast (sempre se su rete wind) poi volendo c'è l'opportunità del tutto incluso ma questa è un'altra storia...  :Smile: 

----------

## funkoolow

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> suggerisco mclink.it : ottima assitenza, ottima offerta tecnica [ogni pacchetto offre di default servizi che non ho visto altrove, quali la possibilità di creare VPN] e professionalità . Non ho mai sentito di reclami di utenti mclink: qualcosa vorrà pur dire 

 

per dovere di cronaca, ecco il primo caso di malservizio dei campioni mc-link. ho chiesto l'attivazione i primi di maggio per il pub dove faccio lo sguattero, hanno mandato i tecnici per stendere il cavo solo dati, hanno tolto il cavo perchè telecom non gli aveva lasciato lo slot in centrale. telecom dice di si, loro dicono di no. La cosa ancora non si è risolta e, a parte tutto quello che possono o non possono fare loro direttamente, continuano a prendermi per il culo che mi fanno sapere in settimana e poi non chiamano/fanno niente. Sarà una goccia nel mare, ma va detto.

neanche tin.it con cui sto a casa ha saputo fare di peggio, quindi personalmente ti consiglio tin.it

riguardo ad ngi, ci andrei prudente. Leggiti il forum relativo, di lamentele nel dimenticatoio se ne vedono diciamo "parecchie".

la cosa migliore che ti conviene fare, ed aggiungo un purtroppo perchè ulteriore conferma dei costumi italioti, è rivolgerti direttamente a chi apre e chiude i rubinetti dell'adsl a monte, cioè telecom, cioè tin.it (e non alice che è la divisione commerciale e folcloristica della tin, con i suoi bei spot colorati). se non altro, a fronte di una protesta, non devono chiamare a loro volta un altro operatore. Io ho scelto esclusivamente in base a quello e, ad oggi, non ho avuto NESSUN problema

/me incrocia tutto l'incrociabile.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

beh li la situazione è barbina, perchè come hai detto, centra anche il monopolista di turno [e non dite ex, perchè non è così] che spesso è volentieri gioca al tro alla fune con la pazienza dei providers terzi...

----------

## Danilo

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> riguardo ad ngi, ci andrei prudente. Leggiti il forum relativo, di lamentele nel dimenticatoio se ne vedono diciamo "parecchie".
> 
> 

 

Non sono un cliente ngi e non lo saro' mai perche' non sono netgamer.

In passato ogni tanto gironzolavo per il loro forum e si diceva che i moderatori cancellassero thread dove si parlava troppo male del servizio.

Non so se fosse vero, per ovvie ragioni, ma per dovere di cronaca lo segnalo.

Personalmente credo che si vada a fortuna: finche' queste aziende possono compilare contratti squilibrati sara' sempre cosi'.

Una per tutte: contratto ADSL Tele2:

- Tele2 puo' disdire sempre con 30 gg di preavviso senza penali e senza motivo.

- Il cliente per trovarsi nella stessa situazione deve aspettare un anno.

----------

## f0llia

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ..la cosa migliore che ti conviene fare, ed aggiungo un purtroppo perchè ulteriore conferma dei costumi italioti, è rivolgerti direttamente a chi apre e chiude i rubinetti dell'adsl a monte, cioè telecom, cioè tin.it (e non alice che è la divisione commerciale e folcloristica della tin, con i suoi bei spot colorati). se non altro, a fronte di una protesta, non devono chiamare a loro volta un altro operatore. Io ho scelto esclusivamente in base a quello e, ad oggi, non ho avuto NESSUN problema..
> 
> 

 

Credo che questa strada non sia più percorribile a quanto pare..(riporto da sito tin.it):

"Ora Tin.it propone le offerte Alice.

Per saperne di più chiama il Numero Verde 803380 oppure vai su www.alice.it." ..

 :Confused: 

----------

## f0llia

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Personalmente trovo interessante l'offerta adsl flat di libero:
> 
> 4096/256 Kbps a 19,95 euro (fino a giugno o dicembre 2006 a seconda se sei o meno raggiunto dalla rete wind) poi 29,95
> 
> considera anche che è in Fast (sempre se su rete wind) poi volendo c'è l'opportunità del tutto incluso ma questa è un'altra storia... 

 

Grazie del consiglio  :Smile:  Effettivamente è interessante, anche il tutto incluso! Per quanto riguarda la qualità del servizio? Sempre questione di "fortuna" ?

----------

## mrfree

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Grazie del consiglio  Effettivamente è interessante, anche il tutto incluso! Per quanto riguarda la qualità del servizio? Sempre questione di "fortuna" ?

 

E' un po' che seguo le discussioni su it.tlc.telefonia.adsl proprio per cercare informazioni di questo tipo, da quello che mi sembra di capire dovrebbe essere qualitativamente paragonabile a quella di tin.it/alice mentre, ad esempio, pare ci siano parecchie lamentele per Tiscali.

Personalmente ho già disdetto il mio abbonamento con tin.it... se non altro anche se la rete di libero dovesse essere pessima, che diamine su 4096 massimi spero arrivi ad una 640 in modo da eguagliare l'offerta alice flat  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Per dovere di cronaca riesumo il 3d per smentire le voci circa i disservizi di tiscali. In tempo record da quando ho inviato il contratto loro hanno disdetto il vecchio contratto con mclink [provider strafigo, ma costoso  :Sad:  ] ed attivato il nuovo. 2Mb pieni, ad un mese dall'attivazione mai un disservizio. L'unica pecca è l'ora di attesa se vuoi assistenza tecnica...

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> io ho alice e ho avuto problemi solo 2 volte. 
> 
> Le offerte di aruba.it le hai viste? sembra interessante quella da 35¤ per una 1280/256 con ip STATICO. Ma non so come sia effettivamente la qualità del servizio

 

personalmente sono circa 4 anni che sto con aruba e mi hanno servito sempre bene, l'anno scorso ho avuto un problema di linea a causa di un guasto Telecom, avviamente il problema + grosso è stato quello di dover fare solleciti hai 2 help desk (Aruba e Telecom), comunque sono stato fermo un mese il quale mi è stato rimborsato con un proroga dell'abbonamento di circa 1 mese che era il mio periodo di inattività... del resto il sistema è buono, in quattro anni sarò stato down per colpa di aruba sommando tutti i tempi in circa 3 giorni... non mele verò?

La conessione è buona e discretamente veloce.

Ciauz

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> personalmente sono circa 4 anni che sto con aruba e mi hanno servito sempre bene, l'anno scorso ho avuto un problema di linea a causa di un guasto Telecom, avviamente il problema + grosso è stato quello di dover fare solleciti hai 2 help desk (Aruba e Telecom), comunque sono stato fermo un mese il quale mi è stato rimborsato con un proroga dell'abbonamento di circa 1 mese che era il mio periodo di inattività... del resto il sistema è buono, in quattro anni sarò stato down per colpa di aruba sommando tutti i tempi in circa 3 giorni... non mele verò?
> 
> La conessione è buona e discretamente veloce.

 

io invece ho l'esperienza diametralmente opposta.

un servizio che si paga così poco vale effettivamente pochissimo.

ho visto mantenere i server con delle politiche di sicurezza indecenti: paranoie assurde ed immotivate sui permessi dati alle pagine quando si scelgono poi tecnologie intrinsecamente pericolose... assurdo

spendiamo poi due parole sulla continuità del servizio: passima. i server di schiantano ogni tre per due, nemmeno server windows, all'assistenza telefonica fanno tanto i gentili, ma alla fine non fanno altro che chiacchierare e non sistemano niente (e non sono preparati sulle questioni tecniche), sul loro forum gli utenti scrivono e segnalano problemi, ma guai se rispondono una volta... se questo è un buon servizio...

quello che mi fa rabbia è che queste persone vanno avanti facendo leva sull'ignoranza della gente che non conoscendo come funzionano le cose vano da aruba solo perché costa la metà degli altri (ignorando che vale meno di zero).

----------

## lavish

Io ho terminato il contratto con tin.it e sto aspettando di passare a NGI:

F5 ADSL 1280/256 kb/s con IP statico

Sulla carta dovrebbe essere un ottimo servizio, speriamo bene  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Io ho terminato il contratto con tin.it e sto aspettando di passare a NGI:
> 
> F5 ADSL 1280/256 kb/s con IP statico
> 
> Sulla carta dovrebbe essere un ottimo servizio, speriamo bene 

 

molto dipende dal lotto 

spero che il tuo obiettivo non fosse la bassa latenza "garantita"

----------

## ElDios

www.bbip.it

veramente buone le possibilità offerte.. cito una cosa fra tutte:

da 1 a 8 indirizzi ip statici. Penso che basterebbe a giustificare la scelta.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> spero che il tuo obiettivo non fosse la bassa latenza "garantita"

 

No, voglio solo una connessione stabile che non cada 2-3 volte al giorno  :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

 *lavish wrote:*   

> No, voglio solo una connessione stabile che non cada 2-3 volte al giorno 

 

anche su questo, in due anni, ho avuto i miei problemi.

ngi, come tanti altri, vende adsl wholesale

gran parte dei problemi si hanno su DSLAM e tratta ATM che restano cmq controllati dall'incumbent.

good luck!

----------

## lavish

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> anche su questo, in due anni, ho avuto i miei problemi.

 

Che problemi?

----------

## makoomba

disconnessioni frequenti, anche se brevi.

down prolungati dell'intero lotto.

etc, etc.

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> "...io invece ho l'esperienza diametralmente opposta..."
> 
> "...un servizio che si paga così poco vale effettivamente pochissimo..."
> 
> "...quello che mi fa rabbia è che queste persone vanno avanti facendo leva sull'ignoranza della gente che non conoscendo come funzionano le cose vano da aruba solo perché costa la metà degli altri (ignorando che vale meno di zero)..."

 

Eh eh eh ho preso due o tre pezzettini della tua citazione, dicendo questa cosa, in effetti per un utilizzo intensivo, non lo consiglierei mai, però tieni conto  che il mio utilizzo è limitato alla sera dopo le 17 (visto che il lavoro che mi garantisce il pane quotidiano è quello di modesto operaio) e il week-end quasi 24 su 24. Poi come in tutte le cose le esperienze e i problemi non sono uguali per tutti...

In effetti è difficile trovare un servizio o un provifer affidabile, quando per un breve periodo ho fatto consulenza in banca ho lavorato con Telecom... un vero obrobrio fino alla configurazione definitiva dei router CISCO 3600 sulle linee HDSL (almeno al tempo quella era l'offerta prezzo/prestazioni migliore, ovviamente con CIR non esageratissimi, ma garantiti).

Poi ho lavorato con Albacom, e poi con acantho (ora FastWeb) ma anche li a seconda delle esigenze dei glienti gli abbonamenti andavano + o - bene... insomma in definitiva non esiste un provider perfetto o migliore, poichè a seconda delle "disgrazie" che ci capitano il servizio o può essere + o - valido.

Byez...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Frez

Io ho eutelia e non mi lamento: modalita' fast e 8 IP statici ad un prezzo valido.

Forse l'instradamento non e' spettacolare per i netgamers, ma non lo sono piu' da tempo  :Sad: 

Anche se il collegamento e' sempre up (per via del VoIP), non ho nessun PC attivo 24h che mi dia indicazioni su eventuali problemi _seri_ di disconnessione (che cialtrone che sono).

----------

